# My new guitar



## Ishnuvalok (May 1, 2008)

Well after playing guitar for almost a year now I need a new guitar to fit my style. A few months back I got a new amp, a Vox AD30-VT XL. So now all I need is the guitar. Now I've been looking around at alot of guitars, and played alot of them. Now I want your opinions for which guitar to choose. I've narrowed it down to these four guitars. 

The Jackson KV2

The Ibanez RG2550Z

The Jackson Kelly Pro

And last but not least, the Dean Dave Mustaine signature model.

Now I have played all of these and think that each and every one is a fantastic guitar, but I can't decide which one I should pick. I got a budget of about 1500 US Dollars.

My two friends who play guitar recomend another which the other doesn't recomend (One recomends the Jackson KV2 while the other recomends the Ibanez). So I'm a bit torn here. Now I want more opinions. I play thrash metal, stuff like Megadeth and Metallica. Currently I play on a Squire strat. 


I don't know if this is the right section or not, as it said music I thought that it meant instrument discussion as well.


----------



## Tudd (May 4, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> . . . like Megadeth and Metallica.



Can those two be in the same sentence together? ;P

Personally I'd go for the KV2 if you can afford one. Reasons being, 1) I would never buy a signature guitar, just not my style. 2) Has the most "metal" look with the exception of the Dave signature. But, can you afford it? 

You should consider what you're looking for in a guitar, and what little things you don't like such as a the limited tuning abilities of the floyd rose. You should also consider which one you think looks the best and what is most comfortable to play as well as the playibility of the fretboard etc. Consider all of the little things that might bug you about it.

If you're looking for advice as to what guitars to stay away from, then just try 'google'ing them if you havn't already. Hope this makes some sense.


----------



## Aden (May 4, 2008)

Ack, you're getting one of those guitars with a _Vox_? One of these things does not belong. Although, if you get a nice distortion pedal, you can still be golden.

Anyway. I'd like to put in a good word for Schecters if you haven't checked them out already. If you're intent to stick with those four models, the signature model is out. Like *Tudd*, I would never get a signature guitar (maybe the exception being Alexi Laiho's model). I'd spring for the KV2 if you can really afford it. However, the only way you can really decide is by playing them all. Head down to your local Guitar Center or whatever and just spend a day (or two!) playing stuff.

If you think you're ready for a Floyd Rose trem, be my guest. I personally think they're a pain in the ass. Check out Kahler if you haven't already. I love my Hybrid. :3

Biggest thing is probably to not limit yourself. Play around and find something that works for you.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (May 11, 2008)

Flying V's > All


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 11, 2008)

Aden said:


> Ack, you're getting one of those guitars with a _Vox_? One of these things does not belong. Although, if you get a nice distortion pedal, you can still be golden.



It's a really nice Vox, The amp is made for metal. It's the ADVT-XL, not the ADVT. It's an awesome amp for metal, and I play it with a Squire, and it still sounds kick ass.


----------



## Tudd (May 13, 2008)

Did you get a chance to get down to your local guitar store again?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 14, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Did you get a chance to get down to your local guitar store again?



Yeah, They didn't have a Dean (they're kinda hard to find in sweden). But both the Ibanez and Jackson KV2 where awesome. But because I don't want to spend all my money at once on a guitar the Ibanez is in the lead, although I've found a new contestant, the Jackson Rhandy Rhoads.


----------



## Aden (May 14, 2008)

Did you check out Schecters at all?   I know I must sound like a fanboy, but they really are amazing guitars, especially considering their prices.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 20, 2008)

Update, seems my dads got his hands on a couple of PRS guitars. I checked them out and from what I can see they're supposedly very good. But are they good for metal?


----------



## Tudd (May 20, 2008)

I have no experience with PRS guitars so keep that in mind.

Based on what I've seen, as far as looks go, PRS seems to be aimed at more of a rock crowd. But you can really rock any type of guitar as a metal guitar. Paul Allender of Cradle of Filth has a signature guitar with PRS, but so does Santana. Again I don't really support the use of signature guitars so it really comes down to what you think is 'metal' enough.


----------



## TG. (May 20, 2008)

Aden said:


> Did you check out Schecters at all?   I know I must sound like a fanboy, but they really are amazing guitars, especially considering their prices.









I <3 my Schecter


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (May 31, 2008)

my suggestion: Dean Baby Z. thats what ive got, and its the best guitar ive ever played. its not that expensive, it looks fucking metal, its plays better than jackson and ibanez, and its shaped like jaymz' signature guitars from way back when. lol 

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/document?cpd=0OEY&doc_id=99371&base_pid=519874&index=1 thats what ive got. ive got the laugh/cry masks decal up on the top left as well. 

yes, schecters do sound good, im not saying they dont, ive played them before, and they do sound and play very well, but i still have to go with my Baby Z.


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 24, 2008)

I <3 my schecter also

seriously give it a chance

but regardless, my first guitar was a squire strat, almost anything is an improvement lol


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 24, 2008)

Tudd said:


> I have no experience with PRS guitars so keep that in mind.
> 
> Based on what I've seen, as far as looks go, PRS seems to be aimed at more of a rock crowd. But you can really rock any type of guitar as a metal guitar. Paul Allender of Cradle of Filth has a signature guitar with PRS, but so does Santana. Again I don't really support the use of signature guitars so it really comes down to what you think is 'metal' enough.



the same goes with hardcore, my band's other guitarist stuck an EMG 81 and 85 into his telecaster and it is bitchin lol


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 24, 2008)

TG. said:


> I <3 my Schecter



does this one have the coil tap feature as well? It makes the humbuckers simulate single coil pick ups which pretty much DOUBLES your tone options ;]


----------



## Defender (Jul 24, 2008)

Any guitar can be a "metal" guitar. Tom Morello played a strat with single coil pups and made some of the heaviest riffs I've heard.

That being said: :9


----------



## Aden (Jul 24, 2008)

TG. said:


> I <3 my Schecter





Bryantacious said:


> I <3 my schecter also








<3

/Grainy phone camera picture.


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 29, 2008)

Aden said:


> <3
> 
> /Grainy phone camera picture.


----------



## Aden (Jul 30, 2008)

Bryantacious said:


>



D'awww, you make a good couple. 

I may eventually get a picture of me and "my baby" up in a mugshots thread, even though I HATE most pictures of myself.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 30, 2008)

I may not know too much about guitars, but I'd go for the Dave Mustaine Dean. I DO know that Dean's are great guitars, the choice of musicians such as Dimebag Darrell of Pantera. So, I'd go for the Dean Mustaine.


----------



## Bryantacious (Aug 2, 2008)

Defender said:


> Any guitar can be a "metal" guitar. Tom Morello played a strat with single coil pups and made some of the heaviest riffs I've heard.
> 
> That being said: :9



yeah it really comes down to what the guitarist wants to play, my hardcore/experimental band's other guitarist plays a telecaster with single coil pickups and its heavy

although my guitar with its humbuckers makes a much fatter sound than his single coils which is preferred for heavier music

thats why i love my coil tap pickups, I can go back and forth depending on what i feel like playing


----------



## Bryantacious (Aug 2, 2008)

Aden said:


> D'awww, you make a good couple.
> 
> I may eventually get a picture of me and "my baby" up in a mugshots thread, even though I HATE most pictures of myself.



aw thankies but dont worry I have the same problem, I am noooot photogenic Dx


----------



## mammagamma (Aug 2, 2008)

No love for BC Rich?


----------



## Diego117 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey guess what?








I love my Schecter too!!! 


But really what it boils down to is your own personal taste. You need to get your hands on as many guitars as possible before making a choice. When I was in the process of buying a guitar I went out and tried everything. 

When I picked up that Schecter and played it, I fell in love with it. None of the other guitars I tried could compare. It was exactly what I was looking for. And it was pretty cheap! It was originally around $800-900 and I got it 50% off. And it was brand new! 


For those that are wondering, Yes it does have a coil-tap.


----------



## TG. (Aug 2, 2008)

Love the finish on it


----------



## Aden (Aug 2, 2008)

Diego117 said:


> I love my Schecter too!!!



*Highfive*



> But really what it boils down to is your own personal taste. You need to get your hands on as many guitars as possible before making a choice. When I was in the process of buying a guitar I went out and tried everything.
> 
> When I picked up that Schecter and played it, I fell in love with it. None of the other guitars I tried could compare. It was exactly what I was looking for. And it was pretty cheap! It was originally around $800-900 and I got it 50% off. And it was brand new! .



Agreed. I was in Guitar Center playing stuff for many an hour, and nothing really compared. And, like you, mine was $900 originally and I got it on sale for $600.


----------



## Bryantacious (Aug 2, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> No love for BC Rich?



i do like the BC Rich Mockingbird but thats about it

i dont really think they are that good for melodic stuff


----------



## Bryantacious (Aug 2, 2008)

Diego117 said:


> Hey guess what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sexy pic!

but yeah i played alot of guitars too before i made my decision, alot of my friends wanted me to go ibanez but I couldnt find one I really liked (that was under $1000 at least lol)


----------



## Cmdr-A (Aug 2, 2008)

Aden said:


> Did you check out Schecters at all?   I know I must sound like a fanboy, but they really are amazing guitars, especially considering their prices.



I can back Aden up on this one. I own a schecter C-1+ myself and it only cost about 500 some dollars and for that price. (need to recheck the receipt since i got mine back in 06-07) I got quite the outstanding guitar for my money. Though its a shame you really can't attacha   tremelo system onto it with the way most schecters are set up, at least the one I have >.> They still pack on heck of a punch when playing punk, rock, or metal.

Schecter Love <3 





Pay no mind to the Fender. Thats my clean sounding guitar 

Though, seriously. If I can suggest anything with guitars.  Just try all that you were suggested before you buy. I know since you live in sweden, atm. You probably don't have a Guitarcenter like in the US. Which is a pretty good guitar store that has guitars from A-Z there. Unless I'm mistaken and they are over seas....But yeah. Try playing any of em and see which feels the best in your hands and which you think sounds better. Ask if you can at all, I'm sure you'll find something decent enough.


----------



## Aden (Aug 2, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> Though its a shame you really can't attacha   tremelo system onto it with the way most schecters are set up, at least the one I have



See my C-1 Elite picture earlier in this thread.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Aug 3, 2008)

Aden said:


> See my C-1 Elite picture earlier in this thread.



Ah. Upon closer inspection I do see that you put that on there. from just a glance it looks like it was already part of it. Personally. I wouldn't do that myself. From part fear of screwing it up, and another of it not taking hold right or something around the lines. Also never really liked that form of the floating bridge system. But then again. Not many others can use the bigsby tremelo or the mosley vibramute which i really want badly.


----------



## virus (Aug 4, 2008)

lol it doesn't matter what guitar you play. 

Now if your worried about "image" I can't help you there. But I'd suggest jacksons. I've always liked them. 
I personally HATE EMG's. Not so much because the sound, rather because 9 volt batteries are a money pit. Any guitar with active anything is a money pit.

Also PRS guitars are overrated and overpriced. Retail on those guitars is believe it around 800 bucks. Actual cost to build is around 670, I have an old retail list. I used to work at the factory. So PRS makes a grand profit and the guitar place makes a grand profit.


----------



## rocrocroc (Aug 5, 2008)

Damn yall Schecters look FINE

I play this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and I enjoy it very much

I also play this guy


----------

